# Surf Report: Dam Neck Beach



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Hit dam neck last night from 1030 pm - 4 am. Caught 2 puppy drum (22” & 21”) 1 roundhead, 1 small bluefish and a my first monster bull red at 46”. First puppy drum was caught off cut mullet. The second one was caught off the head of a bluefish. Roundhead and bluefish off of cut mullet. Used the head of a spot croaker for the bull red. Was a great night of fishing.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Awesome catch, especially for November! Thanks for the report and congrats.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Gratz on the catch .nice fish. Thank you for the report.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice to know they're still around ... thanks for the report


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

No!!!!!! I started my freshwater season too soon! ARGH!
(congrats on the fish)


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone..this is my first season in VA and couldn’t be happier...many more to come!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

congrats on the drum!! Looks bigger than 46!!


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

That is a huge drum! Nice catch.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats ,, Iv pretty much done everything in sports you name it Iv probably done it , but nothing other than the birth of my children gave me more joy than landing my first monster in the surf a night I'll never forget ,


9


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

9 rock said:


> Congrats ,, Iv pretty much done everything in sports you name it Iv probably done it , but nothing other than the birth of my children gave me more joy than landing my first monster in the surf a night I'll never forget ,
> 
> 
> 9


were were the rod lengths you were using? Great night of fishing.


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

That's awesome. People think the season is over but it's not. Water is still warm. Drum are still in the bay. Keep fishing!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

fisho said:


> That's awesome. People think the season is over but it's not. Water is still warm. Drum are still in the bay. Keep fishing!


Damneck is on the ocean not the bay


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

@beachcaster...i was using a 9 ft rod.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Pretty work Fishlife, I thought the run was over. Obviously there are still some stragglers out there.


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

Surfjunkie said:


> Damneck is on the ocean not the bay


if they are in the Bay, then you can still catch them in the surf as they head out, is all i meant.


----------

